# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας >  πρόβλημα με προτζέκτορα

## huhas12

Πριν 3 χρόνια απέκτησα έναν DLP προτζέκτορα της HP σειρά VP6321 κόστους 1500 ευρώ περίπου. Το μηχάνημα δεν έχει λειτουργήσει πάνω από 10 ώρες και παρουσιάζει την εξής βλάβη μετά από διακοπή ρεύματος. (Δυστυχώς δεν καλύπτεται από την εγγύησή του διότι αυτή έχει λήξει, αλλά επιπλέον η HP έχει σταματήσει να το υποστηρίζει): 

Όταν ο προτζέκτορας εκκινεί αρχίζει η λάμπα να προθερμαίνεται και το εκπεμπόμενο φως να εντείνεται σταδιακά. Τότε ανάβουν ταυτόχρονα οι ενδείξεις θερμοκρασίας και λάμπας και η εκπομπή φωτός διακόπτεται απότομα. Συνάμα, ο ανεμιστήρας τροφοδοτικού ανεβάζει στροφές (πιθανότατα για να ψύξει την συσκευή) ενώ η θερμοκρασία του προτζέκτορα είναι σχεδόν ήδη ίδια με αυτή του δωματίου ή και χαμηλότερη. Κατόπιν, οι ανεμιστήρες (τροφοδοσίας, λάμπας) διακόπτουν την λειτουργία τους και η συσκευή τερματίζει, ενώ οι φωτεινές ενδείξεις συνεχίζουν αναβοσβήνουν ταυτόχρονα. 

ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΠΙΣΤΩΣΗ ΒΛΑΒΗΣ
Αντικατέστησα την λάμπα με την αχρησιμοποίητη, την οποία είχα προμηθευτεί με την αγορά για εφεδρικούς λόγους, χωρίς να έχω διαφορετικό αποτέλεσμα. Επίσης, σύνδεσα τον προτζέκτορα μέσω σειριακής με τον Η/Υ ώστε να δω μέσω hyperterminal την κατάστασή του. 

Περισσότερες πληρ. για τις εντολές terminal : http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c00291894.pdf

η τελική κατάσταση είναι ALERT 7 κατά την προθέρμανση (STATUS 2) η οποία σύμφωνα με το εγχειρίδιο σημαίνει βλάβη στον χρωματικό τροχό. Τέλος ο προβολέας τίθεται σε κατάσταση STATUS 3 ήτοι κατάσταση ψύξης και μετά σε STATUS 0 = αναμονή, απενεργοποίηση 
*Σημ. το εγχειρίδιο πληροφορεί πως η ταυτόχρονη ένδειξη θερμ. και λάμπας, σημαίνει "βλάβη σε εσωτερικό εξάρτημα". Προφανώς ο χρωματικός τροχός δεν εμπίπτει στην κατηγορία ηλεκτρονικού κυκλώματος.

Μετά από επίπονες προσπάθειες επικοινωνίας με την εταιρεία για μια έστω υποτυπώδη ανθρώπινη συμπεριφορά και δη να μου προτείνουν έναν τεχνικό για την επισκευή του, έστω κι αν αυτός δεν συνεργάζεται πλέον με την εταιρεία τους και μετά από αναζητήσεις στο google αλλά και δύο αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες σε φιλόπονους επαγγελματίες τεχνικούς ηλεκτρονικών οι οποίοι αρνήθηκαν μετά τον έλεγχο να αμειφθούν κάτι το οποίο δεν δέχτηκα, έχω καταλήξει ότι η βλάβη ενδεχομένως να οφείλεται :

α) είτε στην τροφοδοσία,
β) είτε στο κύκλωμα ελέγχου θερμοκρασίας (θερμοστάτης)
γ) είτε στον χρωματικό τροχό
δ) είτε σε συνδυασμό των παραπάνω

Ως ύστατη προσπάθεια απευθύνομαι σ' εσάς.

----------


## spiroscfu

Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να καθαρίσεις καλά το φίλτρο και να ακούσεις το χρωματικό τροχό αν γυρίζει μήπως έχει κολλήσει (ο θόρυβος του είναι εντελώς διαφορετικός από τα blower )

----------


## Κοπρίτης

ΧΜΜΜ!!!!
Κούνα τον προτζέκτορα ενώ είναι εκτός ρεύματος. Ακούς τίποτα γυαλιά να χτυπάνε???? ΑΝ ναι, έχει σπάσει το color wheel και χρειάζεται καινούργιο (το πιθανώτερο)
Θα χρειαστεί να κάνεις μια ακόμα επέμβαση αλλά αν δεν είσαι γνώστης άστο καλύτερα : βγάλε πλακέτες και όλα τα κόλπα και μετά βγάλε το μηχανισμό του color wheel στον αέρα ('ισως χρειαστεί να βγάλεις όλο το λαμποκούτι) Δες αν μπορείς να τα ξαναβαλεις όλα πίσω αλλά να έχεις εκτός το color wheel μαζί με το μοτέρ του. Δοκίμασε να το ξεκινησεις, αν ακούγεται ένας τσιριχτός έντονα θόρυβος, χρειάζεται λίπανση. ΑΝ όλα φαίνονται ΟΚ, δοκίμασε να καθαρίσεις με ΠΟΛΥ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ τον οπτικό αναγνώστη του μοτέρ, τη μαυρη επιφάνεια και το led.
Ενδεχόμενα, η μόνη λύση είναι η αλλαγή όλου του color wheel, καθώς είναι ψευτοπράγματα και στραβώνουν εύκολα αν ο χρήστης κοπανίσει τη συσκευή

----------

